# smokers and my neighbors...Laws???



## smokemifugotem (May 15, 2010)

After a long break from the smoking world, i am back! And ready to smoke away. Currently there is a flat iron roast in my reverse flow homebuilt. But thats not why i am here today... My question is about neighbors. We all have them and unless your neighbor is an avid smoker, or you are lucky enough to live without any.. you are bound to run into someone who is not fond of our preferred cooking techniques. I have such a neighbor and am curios if anybody else out there has had dealings with negative smoking neighbors, or if there are any laws pertaining to this.. any and all advice will be appreciated!!!


----------



## eman (May 15, 2010)

Yes i had one of those neighbors. She lived 4 houses down from me and anytime anyone was bbqing / smoking / burning she called the Fire dept and /or sherrif.
 the first time the sherrif came to my house i showed him  my smoker and he said it was fine . 
 Second time  a different deputy came and told me i had to put out my smoker.  I asked why and he replied that we were in a drought and there was a burn ban. I laughed at him and told him that he was going to have to
 arrest me as my smoker was a contained unit and there was no open flame. He and i jawed a little and then i told him to arrest me or get the 
---- off my property .
 He left and a while latter his supervisor  showed up w/ a fire marshall. 
 the fire marshall took one look at my smoker and told the sheriff if he arrested me he better be ready to get sued for false arrest. they finally told the lady that kept calling to stop.  the fire dept came once and looked at my smoker and hasn't been back.
 Unless there is a  law or neighborhood ordinance  banning smoking or qing then i'd try to be nice the first time and then it's up to you.


----------



## corn cob (May 15, 2010)

Take the neighbor some meat...A slab of ribs, and some pulled butt should do the trick!

Fun!


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 15, 2010)

Wow, my neighbors are just teh opposite. They always come over with empty plates wanting to know when it will be done. If I had an irrate neighbor I would hope we could come to some kind of understanding, because if we can't enjoy being outside creating TBS, great Q and the pleasure of a nice cold Beer while doing so, then I would have to get irrate myself!!


----------



## fourthwind (May 15, 2010)

Unless there is a city ordinance, or HOA restriction, you can tell them to pound sand.  I would do it politely at first however..  Some people are just jealous and attack the source.


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 15, 2010)

I agree with the try nicely approach whole heartedly. Apparently his wife is vegetarian and cant stand the smell of an animal cooking. At that point i had to just walk away. 10 million years of evolution cant be wrong.  MEAT ...its whats for dinner.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










:PDT_  Armataz_01_42:


----------



## dirt guy (May 15, 2010)

Smoke some eggplant with marinara (and some cheese--if she'll eat it) on the top of it--take it to her and see what she says.  Maybe some vegetable kabobs or Dutch's beans would do the trick!


----------



## bassman (May 15, 2010)

I'm just afraid she'd have to get used to the smell if she were living around here.  She'd probably even get pissed when I shoot the muskrats in my pond.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Better yet, you could just tell her you're smoking cabbage.  Can't argue with that now, can she?


----------



## travcoman45 (May 15, 2010)

Yup, got one.  Lived here fer 48 years, they moved inta a habitat house 2 years ago.  Fired up the smoker an a cop an the fire dept showed up.  Nothin they could do bout it.  We jawed fer awhile an they left.

Next time I fire up the smoker the fire dept shows up, same group a fellers, they told the cop ta tell here ta back off.

Did a big caterin job an had lots a leftovers, stopped by the fire dept, dropped off a big batch a pulled pork, brisket an sides.  Compliments a the company fellers.

Next time I fired up the smokers, you guessed it, cops an fire dept arrive, see who it is, fire captn told the cop ta tell here if she called it in again, they was gonna press charges fer makin false calls!  Yes, a little bribe sometimes works miracles!  She ain't never waved, said hi, bye er go ta well ya know where.  Come ta find out, she be a vegitalatarin.  He tough luck, many a my nieghbors get samples an come ta parties.  She ain't invited!

I just try ta ignore the idiots.  I get along well with most a my nieghbors, we hep each other out an I move all the snow round here in the winter so people like ta stay on my good side!

Try ta be nice, if that don't work, run em off with the shotgun!


----------



## brokenwing (May 15, 2010)

The first thing that came to my mind was my next door neighbor.  She is a older single mom, and we get along great.  Last winter fired up the cold smoker, and she came over knocking on the door.  I asked her what was wrong she seemed upset, she said your rabbit hutch is on fire.  I busted out laughing, and so no just smoking some meat.  Thank god I have decent neighbors.  Hopefully your neighbor will back off, and let you enjoy the wonderful hobby.


----------



## 5lakes (May 15, 2010)

Just tonight, a neighbor that has pretty much ignored me saw I was smoking supper and I invited her to come over for one of the ABTs I just took off the smoker. She was quite happy and we had a nice talk.

Not sure I could be nice if someone called the cops on me, though. I'd try.

Hope this works out for ya.


----------



## eman (May 15, 2010)

Ahhhh,
 Now the story comes full circle. A vegan , They will call whoever they can just to harrass you.  If it comes down to it and there are no rules or laws against you smoking, you may have to get tough and tell  her that you will file harrassment charges against her if she calls leo / fire and you get harrassed on your property for doing something that is within your legal rights.
 If she is a true vegan and not some whacko she will not eat anything from your smoker as it is used to cook MEAT.


----------



## rio_grande (May 16, 2010)

I have had unwarranted neighbor problems since I moved into the home I currently live in about 13 years ago. Mine ended with finally proving the guy a liar on several occasions. 

I dont give them an inch anymore. My response would be if you dont like it ignore it or move, I dont care which. Bottom line when it comes to quality of life,,, we only go around once,,, aint nobody controlling my trip but me..


----------



## bcfishman (May 16, 2010)

Well said!


----------



## ddave (May 16, 2010)

Then tell her to go inside where she can't smell it.  Offer her some nose plugs and tell her to breathe through her mouth.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's brilliant, Tip. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LMAO, oh man, that's funny. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## cuclimber (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, luckily my neighbors take one step outside, then run back in the house to throw something on their grill (most of them haven't come around to the whole smoker thing yet).  Unless there is an HOA regulation or you live in an apartment complex, it should be all good.  There were a few apartment buildings I lived in a few years ago that wouldn't even allow a gas grill.  Its a college town and you would always have some idiots letting things get out of control and burning down the place.  I remember hearing of residents complaining of smoke blowing into their window and successfully winning their case.  I think it was in NYC though, not in a residential neighborhood, though I could be wrong.  From what it sounds like, you have every right to be firing up your smoker anytime you damn well please.


----------



## wlkwichita (May 16, 2010)

My neighbors love the smell, and the food I "bribe" them with:) It's almost midnight here and I still have ten pounds of chuckies in the smoker :)


----------



## nebraskaheat (May 16, 2010)

I bought an acerage just for this "type" of issue..

I wanted to get into smoking meats long ago, but with the neighborhood association (aka the yard nazis) I lived around, I didn't even bother buying one...


I actually had a dog that we adopted 12 years earlier.. She was pure husky.. She was badly abused and locked in a keenel for the first year of her life.. Because of that, she refused to sleep in a dog house.. And I mean we bought the biggest doghouses you could imagine.. nope, no doghouse and wouldn't come in the house.

So after we move in and it turns to winter, my husky with fur so thick it came off in the spring in clumps the size of footballs, was sleeping in the backyard on her hay bed like she had for years.. 

Some neighboor took offense and left us a two page letter telling us how disgusting we were to not provide shelter and how they would like to personally force us to sleep in the cold for once.. Of course it was unsigned..

Anyways, we bought an acerage in the 5 miles outside of town and will NEVER go back to intown life.. Neighboors just ruin it..


----------



## solaryellow (May 16, 2010)

Do you have a garage? Then get this wrap from http://www.style-your-garage.com


----------



## jirodriguez (May 16, 2010)

LOL... some good ones.

Just remember the law is on your side for this one. Your fire is in a contained approved pit, and if she bugs the cops and/or fire dept. enough they will cite her or maybe even arrest her. Just to be safe always keep it a thin blue smoke - almost invisible to the naked eye. If you smell the smoke you are getting the flavor.... you don't have to see it..... and it never hurts to offer the cops or firemen a little "snack" for their troubles.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2010)

The only neighbor within 200 Yards of my house is my son, and he can't usually smell my MES 30, because his MES 40 is smoking too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think most ordinances have rules about "offensive smells", but I don't think that would count anything anyone on this forum would be smoking!



Bearcarver


----------



## jdsmith (May 16, 2010)

Let's say there's 50 houses in your neighborhood.  Then lets say 49 of the 50 like to grill/smoke.  The true liberal solution would be for the 49 to cease cooking to appease the 1.  Heaven forbid the 1 would have to close their window or move.

I'd say save the free food for your other neighbors.  When Miss PETA comes and complains, throw on the most disgusting, pungent smelling thing you can get your hands on for about a half hour.  Then go give the free food to your other neighbors for putting up with the smell.


----------



## rdknb (May 16, 2010)

I own a condo town home and have never had an issue. Most HOA's or Condo unit of ownerships would not have any bylaws agaisnt grilling or smoking, other the safety issues.

If she keeps it up, contact a lawyer and have them write a letter to her stating that she is harassing you and if it continues you will take legal action.  This is after of course you trying to settle it with a nice talk.


----------



## fourthwind (May 16, 2010)

Do a pre emptive strike..  Smoke a couple pork shoulders and take a big foil serving pan of Pulled Pork down to your local fire dept with a couple bags fo CWB.  They will remember you..


----------



## eaglewing (May 16, 2010)

*This thread is GREAT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I buy ribs by the 3 pack all the time, it's just me and the wife so I am always taking racks or PP to my neighbors. Not only do they LOVE it, but I now have 2 Grad parties to do over the next couple weeks because of it!!

My hunting buddy's wife told me to stop cuz she is too tempted to go off her diet!!!... that's not my problem 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 He tells me to keep it coming!!!*


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 16, 2010)

Lots of great stories and tips!

I don't have that issue around here...we all pretty much just mind our own business and have friendly curb-side chats now and then, and keep an eye on each others' homes for suspicious activity...it's just a nice, quite place. Of course, there are those few who we don't like to associate with...the usual.

There is one fella in the neighborhood a few blocks away who has a pot-belly stove with a 4" vent stack about 10 feet tall. I've seen that thing fired up about once a month for the past year, and I can't help but to wonder what he was doing...a thick column of white smoke would be coming off that rig for hours. I've never taken the time to drop by and knock on his door to see what he's up to (almost never see him outside his house), but I sure hope he's not smoking meat on open grates...would be a terrible waste of meat and time. Maybe he does a covered dutch oven meal in it...or, possibly, he's doing a pre-burn with a low oxygen environment for a hot bed of coals before he throws something in to cook. Does he know what he's doing? I may never know, but, I'm not going to worry about it.

That's just an example of how someone's thought's could be carried towards judging someone else...I do my best to refrain from it.

Anyway, I don't allow myself to me consumed by someone's activities, especially when they aren't doing any harm. Unfortunately, some areas have a denser population of those who don't understand the unwritten basic neighborly rule: don't mess with me and I'll do the same for you.

As for the nosy neighbors and control freaks, I can only say: I don't go to your church or temple to interrupt your religious ceremonies just because I don't believe in the same religion. In return, I expect you to not come into my smoking sanctuary to interrupt my method of food preparation just because you don't believe in it.

If people are too hard-headed to realize that they have a responsibility towards respecting others' rights, then they should expect they're rights to be violated as well. It's a 2-way street, so pick a lane and go with the flow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Eric


----------



## dick foster (May 16, 2010)

Maybe it's just better to just shoot em straight away. Don't want em to get a chance to breed now do we?

Just kidding. Well maybe it's really more of a case of wishful thinking.  

Just try living in the the Peoples Republic of California for a while and you'll soon understand why I am the way I am. It's like a really bad infestation that you don't want to get out of control in your area. It's a lot like kudzu in many respects.


----------



## wildflower (May 16, 2010)

Let's see, you pay your house payment, you work, you pay taxes,  smoke the H*** out of it ever weekend.


----------



## shooterrick (May 16, 2010)

Well the first time my Lang was fired under my carport a fireman from accros the road came over telling me he was worried when he saw the smoke.  LOL  I said a fireman that can't tell the difference between a butt and structual lumber better set down and have some supper.  Numerous events and a free package of sausage or two later he shows up with a beer and is ready to eat.  LOL


----------



## eman (May 16, 2010)

LMAO,
 Rick, He knew what was up. He just knew it smelled good and he had a good excuse to come get some.


----------



## wingman (May 16, 2010)

Your not breaking any laws. Smoke it and enjoy. Maybe she needs to get out of the house. Let her know a day in advance so she can take off to a WTO rally or what ever the protest of the week is.


----------



## gene111 (May 16, 2010)

Around here when i fire the smoker up the neighbors all show up to eat or they call & ask what's for dinner this weekend !!! Guess i'm fotunate enough to have good neighbors & live in the country!!!!


----------



## old oak smokers (May 16, 2010)

Same happened here.  Nosey neighbor who keeps eyes out on all the neighbors called on us after a long morning of smoking on Veterns Day.  Called the FD and said we was burning construction waste.  Two engines arrived and as they walked around the corner of the house the wife just asked "what kinda sauce you boys like"?    It's still a family joke.


----------



## meateater (May 16, 2010)

That's great!


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 18, 2010)

After finally surviving a 2 day hangover, i just came back here and wow!! I must have hit a common nerve. I have to say that i love the colorful humor that is being thrown around. Great antics!! So far, the cops have never been called, the fire dept. hasnt been notified, and my attempt to offer the husband some of my latest smoke went un-appreciated. eh.. you win some you lose some. To top it all off, later that night... he fired up his little charcoal grill and grilled up something. Not sure what though. Maybe tofu burgers or eggplant steaks. 
Que cera cera... Its all good. I'll just keep on smoking, and they will just keep on sucking.  By the way, i will post qview of my flat iron roast soon. It turned out great!!!


----------



## smoken yankee (May 18, 2010)

Last year I was useing a rotisserie cooking a small lamb and one of my neighbor thought I was cooking my dog and called PETA on me, so the police showed up and did a report; wrote it up as a small lamb and not a dog, my neighbor and his whole family are vegie lovers (no meat at all) and are against the killing of animals of any kind.


----------



## hookup (May 18, 2010)

City ordinance, yes. HOA's do not have the authority even if its in their HOA contract. My HOA was so gestapo that finally we had to settle things up in court. Now a new crew has been voted in that is more understanding.

I live up the street from an Islamic mosque. The Arab's are not happy when they have to put up with my smok'n; especially pig. I cured that by hanging a deer in my front yard to bleed out. Later, I put the carcass in the trash after butchering. Arab's leave me alone now thinking no 57 virgins for him.

The rest of the neighborhood love my smoker. There's always a pulled pork sandwich treat along with a home brew to wash it down to any who come
over.


Bwahahahhahaha.

That's funny.


----------



## coco (May 18, 2010)

For crying out loud...seriously?!?!?  That's just wacko.

I worried a bit about my smoker.  I live in the city, and most lots on my block are about 37 feet wide.  I just make sure it's not blowing directly into open windows of my neighbors.  So far...so good.  I actually can recently smell someone else on my block got a smoker.  I could sense a little mesquite TBS not too far away.  Maybe it will catch on??


----------

